

Show HN: Using HTML Hex-color-codes while coding an iOS app - ChintanGhate
https://gist.github.com/Sephiroth-XIII/96e163bd5d98bf50ec35

======
ChintanGhate
A while ago I started using sketch to design iOS apps, and this code helps me
simplify dealing with color palettes in the coding phase. Hope this is of some
help to iOS developers out here.

